Ask HN: What is the best open-source ecommerce platform? - tsenkov
======
mattwinslow
"Best" is a bit subjective :)

What's your use case? Preferred language/stack?

Are you selling physical or digital products? Anticipated order volume? Need
to integrate with 3rd party systems for inventory management, shipping,
marketing, accounting, etc.?

It seems there are more than you can shake a stick at (listing these off the
top of my head in no particular order, on my phone):

* Woocommerce (plugin for WordPress - PHP) [1] * Magento (PHP) [2] * Spree Commerce (Ruby on Rails) [3] * Saleor (Django/Python) [4] * Oscar (Django/Python) [5]

I know I'm forgetting others...

If you're into Django, you can find even more solutions listed here:
[https://djangopackages.org/grids/g/ecommerce/](https://djangopackages.org/grids/g/ecommerce/)

1 - [https://woocommerce.com](https://woocommerce.com) 2 -
[https://magento.com](https://magento.com) 3 -
[https://spreecommerce.org](https://spreecommerce.org) 4 -
[http://getsaleor.com](http://getsaleor.com) 5 -
[http://oscarcommerce.com](http://oscarcommerce.com)

~~~
mattwinslow
Just stumbled across the following site, which might help you evaluate
platforms:

[https://www.ecommwar.com](https://www.ecommwar.com)

------
chris__butters
Using a PHP based stack, Magento and WooCommerce are my go to solutions
depending on requirements and size.

If there as a huge range of products then Magento, if not WooCommerce which is
easier for me to work with and allows easier customisation and extending the
website in general.

------
eurticket
Not sure if it's the best but I'm currently digging into a middleman tutorial,
that I'm almost positive that I read from hacker news at one point about
building an ecommerce sites.

Middleman Tutorial (v4): Enable Static E-Commerce on a Ruby Site Generator >
[https://snipcart.com/blog/static-site-e-commerce-
integrating...](https://snipcart.com/blog/static-site-e-commerce-integrating-
snipcart-with-middleman)

------
claudiulodro
WooCommerce! But I may have some bias.

------
tixocloud
Does anyone have any thoughts on Opencart?

